# MRI scan after colonoscopy?



## Jag23 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and currently undergoing tests.

I was under the impression that I would know for sure if I had crohns or not after my colonoscopy but the Dr is now wanting to do an MRI.
She said it looks like crohns, just wondering why and MRI scan?

Any info anyone can give me would be great.

ps. Sorry if this is in the wrong forum.


----------



## Skymama (Oct 29, 2013)

My son had an MRI done after his colonoscopy.  The colonoscope can only be used in colon and the lower part of the small intestine.  To see the rest of the small intestine they had to do an MRI.  My son's MRI showed inflammation of the small intestines.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Oct 29, 2013)

I have had MRI after colonoscopy as well because the colonoscope can only go so far and the MRI can help to visualize the remainder.


----------



## DustyKat (Oct 31, 2013)

Ditto to the above. 

My son also had a CTE the day following his scopes. He was diagnosed via scope with Crohn's in his ileum but the imaging was able to give the GI a better idea of the extent of disease present beyond the reach of the scope and if there were any complications present.

Dusty. xxx


----------



## JenS (Nov 1, 2013)

I had a small bowel barium xray series after my first colonoscopy, but not a MRI.  I guess each Dr is different as is each patient.


----------



## tanyanwosu@aol.com (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello, I am very new to this site too, but this sounds very "normal" as far as investigations go. Like the other members have said, it just gives them a very detailed image of both small & large intestine. I hope you get the result you hope for. Take care


----------



## Skybird14 (Nov 3, 2013)

I've just had a colonoscopy and am due to have an MRI in about two week's time and by the looks of things, it seems that it is rather a common thing to do. 

I'm supposed to be having a capsule endoscopy at some point and I'm wondering why they're doing the MRI if they're doing the capsule endoscopy unless there's a bit of a wait for the capsule endoscopy or something?


----------

